# Feel clausterphobic in my own house!!



## kookygill (Mar 6, 2011)

I am so low from my husbands constant berating.
He does not even think he is doing anything wrong but it is wearing me down.
He flies into insane rages over trivial matters and verbally abuses me regularly without any qualms.
When I try and talk to him he tells me to shut-up and that he can't stand my voice.
I left for 3 days this week and when I got back the kids were cold and all over my husband.
I was trying to make a stand by leaving to prove that I am not a walkover.
He never rang me while I was gone and when I rang him he was constantly asking ...did I meet any nice boys??(sarcastically)
I think he may suffer from narcissistic personality disorder as he has no empathy at all .


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It doesn't matter what he suffers from. It doesn't matter if mommy beat him, daddy drank and his cousin touched his penis. None of it matters. 

People suck and screw them. Abusive tyrants belong in a dark hole in hell.


----------



## candice912 (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree with Runs Like a Dog. None of us are perfect and many of us have had bad or abusive experiences in the past, but none of that makes it okay for him to abuse you today. What you are describing is above a few issues, it's downright cold. Don't keep it to yourself. Keep your friends and family in the loop. Next time you take a stand, I strongly suggest you take the kids.


----------



## Random User (Apr 29, 2011)

candice912 said:


> Next time you take a stand, I strongly suggest you take the kids.


This. Don't let him take your kids from you.


----------

